# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Kominist Çin Doğu Türkistanlı Müslümanların evlerini Fişliyor

## ceydaaa

Kominist-Cin-Dogu-Turkistan-li-Muslumanlarin-evlerini-Fisliyor-300x215.jpgEllerinde Fotoğraf Makinası ve Defterlerle dolaşan Kominist Çinli ler Doğu Türkistanlı Müslüman Kardeşlerimizin evlerini tek-tek fişliyorlar. Fişlemekle kalmayıp evlere girip Bilgisayarları inceliyorlar. İçlerinde Hadis, Tefsir,Kuran gibi İslami Kitap bulunan bilgisayarlara el koymakla beraber, sahiplerini ve ev halkını tehdit edip gözaltına alıyorlar. Çinde onlarca yıl ceza yatmak için büyük bir sebep gerekmiyor. Evinizden çıkabilecek tefsir kitapları için bile 10 yıl ceza alabilir, toplama kamplarında yıllarca taş kırabilirsiniz. Bunun geçmişde örneklerini yaşadığımız gibi, günümüzde de yaşamaya devam ediyoruz.

İleride Urumçi olayları gibi Müslüman Türk Katliamın da fişledikleri evlere halk çatışması adı altında sivil polislerce ve ırkçı Han Çinli leri tarafından baskın yapılıp, Katliamlarına yenilerini ekleyecekler.

Her köşe başını her sokak aralarını tutan kafir Çinli ler Doğu Türkistanlı müslümanları adeta açıkhava cezası içersinde bulunan mahkum muamelesine tabi tutuyor.

Kominist Çin baskısı Doğu Türkistanda hergün yeni bir boyut kazanıyor. Muhabirimiz Gölge Adam bizler için Çinli koministleri izlemeye devam ediyor Muhabirimizin kimliğini can güvenliği için saklı tutuyoruz

----------

